# 45ACP reloading problem Crimping w/ rcbs



## Mad Mike (May 25, 2008)

troubleshooting reloading 45 acp rcbs. I keep geting a dent or cripming when setting the bullet.


----------



## Mad Mike (May 25, 2008)

Please help having trouble with denting and crimping on bullet after setting


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Be a little more specific. Are you saying the brass is collapsing? During the seating of the bullet? Or only when applying the crimp? Or what?


----------



## Mad Mike (May 25, 2008)

when seating the bullet in the brass the bullet dosen't seat properly in to the brass. The brass bulges or dents. The dies are set corectly they do not touch the shell holder. The brass has been put thru the first two dies. and sees to be fine. Seating the bullet is the problem I have never occured befroe when loading my rifle cartiages.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The die usually touches the shell holder in the sizing procedure, but not the mouth flare or the bullet seating. Back the bullet seating die out until when the press is full down the crimp has not begun. Now turn the bullet seating stem down until the bullet is nearly seated to the crimp grove. Now you will need to move the die down again. The bullet should seat just as the crimp completes. Don't crimp heavily like you do for a 44 mag. You need some crimp for holding the bullet in place during recoil, and for smooth feeding, but enough must remain exposed for the 45 to headspace of the mouth of the brass.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you flaring the case mouth? With the 45 ACP you should not be able to force a bullet into the case mouth by hand even pressing down on your reloading bench. It should be that tight on proper resizing. However if you do not put a slight flare on the case mouth you will crush the casing. The taper crimp you use on this round (and I hope you're not trying to roll crimp) is not to hold the bullet in place as some think but to make for proper feeding of the round since the 45 ACP head spaces on the cartridge mouth and a flare is called for.

Also if your not doing so, I highly recommend that you seat the bullet in one stage, and crimp in the next. Someone with more experience than I with the 45 can probable better guide you and I'm sure they will let me know if I'm all wet, but I do know you must have a slight flaring of the case mouth to seat the bullet or you will crush/bulge the shell.


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

When I load 45 acp I do just as cwoparson said bell the case mouth just enough to set the bullet in place seat the bullet to proper depth and taper crimp at the next station.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

If the case is properly sized and the case mouth expanded so it will accept the bullet, yes you will be able to see the outline of the portion of the bullet that is in the case when the bullet is seated. This is part of what is necessary for proper case neck / bullet grip.

How I set up my RCBS Seating Die is as follows. I back my seating die out of the press a couple turns. I then place a cartridge case in the shell holder and raise the press ram to it's full upward position. I then slowly turn the seating die into the press until I feel the die contact the cartridge case. At that point I back my seating die out of the press about 1/4 turn.

I then go ahead and charge the case and insert my bullet. I then set the seating stem so the bullet is seated slightly longer than I want the Cartridge Overall Length. Once the proper cartridge overall length is achieved I then screw the die body into the press to obtain the proper taper crimp I am after.

My RCBS .45 ACP Bullet Seater Die does not have a Roll Crimp Feature, but rather uses a taper crimp (as should be done with Semi Auto Cartridges as bullets designed for semi auto cartridges typically do not have a crimping groove for a roll crimp).

When seating Hard Cast Bullets I typically have to clean the wax bullet lube out of my Seating Die every 100 or 200 rounds. If I fail to do this I then run into problems.

I have always crimped and seated the bullet in the same operation. If you think about it the crimp is applied as the press ram travels the last few thousands of travel and if the die is set up properly I have not had any problems doing it in this manner.

A photo of one of your loaded rounds may help in determining what the problem is.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## Indy (Jul 5, 2008)

I have just become a member, and wanted to comment. Please excuse my reply, because I didn't want to intrude. .45 ACP headspaces on the mouth of the case as with all automatic pistol cartridges...there are some exceptions. All of these cartridges have a taper crimp. Roll crimps are used for rimmed or rifle cartridges. If I understand correctly your case is being crushed on one side. If my assumption is correct then you need to adjust the die which bells the case mouth. It is not opening the throat of the case enough for bullet seating.
If your concern is a slight bulging of the case around the base of the seated bullet...that can be normal as long as the cartridge chambers in the pistol. Please know if it's only a slight bulge. If the bulge seems to be greater...then you should check the OAL to make sure the cartridge is in spec. You could be seating the bullet too deep.
I hope this helps or I hope I understood your question correctly.
Indy


----------

